

It’ll take FB over 9 1/2 years to pay off Instagram - Shakakai
http://shakakai.tumblr.com/post/20827129194/itll-take-fb-over-9-1-2-years-to-pay-off-instagram

======
LinaLauneBaer
The numbers are just mind-boggling.

FB paid $25 per user. According to Asymco [1] Google makes just $1.70 per
android device/year. Are we seeing another bubble coming up? Of course one
acquisition does not make a bubble... but what do you think?

[1] <http://www.asymco.com/2012/04/02/android-economics/>

~~~
Shakakai
Agree, $25 per user is insane. Not sure if this is necessarily part of a
bubble or the result of some shady dealing for the VC's involved to pick up
more Facebook stock to make their portfolio's look like winners.

